# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  تكريم المريخ فى القصر الجمهورى ديمسبر 1989 بعد حراز كاس مانديلا

## وليد المريخابى

*بكيت حتى جفت دموعى 
يا لزمن المريخ الجميل 
ويا للرجال الحقيقيون 
ادارة ولاعبين 
رحم الله عبد الحميد الضو حجوج 
رحم الله صديق العمدة 
رحم الله سامى عز الدين 

&feature=related
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*وينك يامريخ زمان
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*شكرا خالد على المرور الجميل
                        	*

----------


## مريخاب

*الحبيب وليد مشكور والله 

تلك ايام سيظل يذكرها التاريخ

اللهم اعد علينا مثل هذة الايام
                        	*

----------


## عاشق كسلا

*يا سلام على الأبطال
*

----------


## امير سفاري

*يا حليل زمان وسنين زمان
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*اخوتى المريخ ماذال مريخا ماردا جبارا
ومن غيره دخل القصر الجمهورى مكرما من الفرق السودانيه
ولو بطل اعداؤه اللعب خارج المستطيل لما دخل فريق
بعده القصر الجمهورى الى ان تقوم الساعه

المارد قادم 
وابشروا بالخير هذا العام انشاء الله
ستعود الافراح من جديد
*

----------


## mazin90

*سيتكرر المشهد قريباَ ان شاء الله
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*الذكريات في كل ليلة توحي لي الحبايب أشياء جميلة
                        	*

----------


## ادريس الحلاوي

*ياريت يتكرر المشهد في بطولة الابطال عشان نكون جمعنا كل الكاسات
                        	*

----------


## ادريس الحلاوي

*أن شاء الله المشهد ده اتكرر في الابطال 
قولو أميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## mhmd altayb

*اللهم اعيد الايام الجميله
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ادريس الحلاوي
					

أن شاء الله المشهد ده اتكرر في الابطال 
قولو أميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين




أمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب
*

----------


## kamalyo

*امييييييين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*اتمني ان يتكرر هذا المشهد مرات ومرات 

عشان يعرف الجيل الحالي عظمة الزعيم
*

----------


## acba77

*ياسلام علي الزمن الجميل
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ياليت تلك الايام لم تمضى
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياحليل زمان وسنين زمان
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*هي أيام خالدة كنا حضورها ويومها صلينا لله حمدا بأن جعلنا من ابناء الموج الأحمر سجل سجل ياتاريخ سجلنا انحنا برغم جرحنا اجتزنا المحنة ونحن الليلة اعز عزاز سجل ياتاريخ ابعاد ابعاد
*

----------

